# how solve bumps on the butt?



## capt pearl (Aug 15, 2003)

Forgive my lack of delicacy, but I've upped my saddle time, including 1-3x spin classes/wk (hey, you take it where you can get it) and am getting bumps/infected hair follicles/I-dunno on my legs and rear, with especially bad ones where my sit bones hit the saddle.

I'm washing my shorts after each ride and shower immediately after spin classes.

Anyone with suggestions is appreciated.

Thanks,

-capt p


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*stop washing and*



capt pearl said:


> Forgive my lack of delicacy, but I've upped my saddle time, including 1-3x spin classes/wk (hey, you take it where you can get it) and am getting bumps/infected hair follicles/I-dunno on my legs and rear, with especially bad ones where my sit bones hit the saddle.
> 
> I'm washing my shorts after each ride and shower immediately after spin classes.
> 
> ...


showering so much


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

capt pearl said:


> Forgive my lack of delicacy, but I've upped my saddle time, including 1-3x spin classes/wk (hey, you take it where you can get it) and am getting bumps/infected hair follicles/I-dunno on my legs and rear, with especially bad ones where my sit bones hit the saddle.
> 
> I'm washing my shorts after each ride and shower immediately after spin classes.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can generate a lively discussion on this over in the Beginner's Forum. Thanks, Ed


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

First line of defense would be a proper chamios creme like the one made by Assos. There are several others as well. The idea is with proper lubrication "down there" you will have less issues.

You may also need to look into using a different set of cycling shorts then your current pair as well. Use triple antibotic creme on any open sores/scrapes "down there" as well.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

capt pearl said:


> Forgive my lack of delicacy, but I've upped my saddle time, including 1-3x spin classes/wk (hey, you take it where you can get it) and am getting bumps/infected hair follicles/I-dunno on my legs and rear, with especially bad ones where my sit bones hit the saddle.
> 
> I'm washing my shorts after each ride and shower immediately after spin classes.
> 
> ...


Shower first, then ride. You may be a little "dirty" down there and when you are sweating, the sweat is getting into your pours and by the time you get done and shower, the damage may be done.

Saddles Sores, welcome to the world of being a cyclist.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

*Another Option*



Coolhand said:


> First line of defense would be a proper chamios creme like the one made by Assos. There are several others as well. The idea is with proper lubrication "down there" you will have less issues.
> 
> You may also need to look into using a different set of cycling shorts then your current pair as well. Use triple antibotic creme on any open sores/scrapes "down there" as well.


Chamois Butt'R is another type of cream (I know, not the most appetizing name). It's a little cheaper than the Assos stuff. The Assos cream also contains menthol, which gives a warm sensation like Icy Hot (but _not_ the icy part  ) which some people like, others not so much. Other than that, both use a similar formula and are mineral oil based. As Coolhand said, use some topical antibiotic on the sores if they are particularly red, and once they subside a little, apply generous amounts of chamios cream to the area to keep it moisturized.

-R


----------



## capt pearl (Aug 15, 2003)

*bag balm?*



Anti-gravity said:


> Chamois Butt'R is another type of cream (I know, not the most appetizing name). It's a little cheaper than the Assos stuff. The Assos cream also contains menthol, which gives a warm sensation like Icy Hot (but _not_ the icy part  ) which some people like, others not so much. Other than that, both use a similar formula and are mineral oil based. As Coolhand said, use some topical antibiotic on the sores if they are particularly red, and once they subside a little, apply generous amounts of chamios cream to the area to keep it moisturized.
> 
> -R


is bag balm similar? 

thanks,

-capt p


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Try a little shake*

of Lowry's Meat Tenderizer.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Softer saddle. Shorts with more generous padding.


----------



## Flyingsquid (Feb 15, 2004)

In my experience the biggest cause of Saddle Sores is too high of a Saddle.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

capt pearl said:


> Forgive my lack of delicacy, but I've upped my saddle time, including 1-3x spin classes/wk (hey, you take it where you can get it) and am getting bumps/infected hair follicles/I-dunno on my legs and rear, with especially bad ones where my sit bones hit the saddle.
> 
> I'm washing my shorts after each ride and shower immediately after spin classes.
> 
> ...


smooth saddle with no seams or embroidery and shorts that don't have a seam/stitching where you sit..


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Some of the people I ride with swear by diper rash ointment. Unfortunately, most diaper rash ointments/creams have cod liver oil in them, or something that smells as equally as foul. I found some made by Jason cosmetics at Whole Foods, with none of that gross smelling oil.

Now I haven't figured out when you're supposed to use it. Before you get the sores or after? When you experience chafing or before? I don't currently have any problems, so I haven't been using it.  

Another old stage racing/waxing/shaving trick is to use either hemmorhoid ointment (contains stinky shark liver oil) or cortisone 10 (not stinky) to shrink the swelling of irritated tissues. Saved my ass (literally) at Fitchburg last year.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

*form*

i teach some spin classes and the most important thing i find to prevent a sore butt is proper form. make sure yur instructor sets you up properly on the bike. when you are seated keep well back on the saddle. also if you find yourself bouncing in the saddle when you are using a fast cadence add some tension gradually until you stop. keep working on your form and work at not rocking in the saddle. usually it takes 3-4 weeks before your butt gets hardened up.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Flyingsquid said:


> In my experience the biggest cause of Saddle Sores is too high of a Saddle.


Definately check your bike fit. Increased saddle time can cause problems, but they (sores) ususally go away once you get use to the time. If they're still there after a month, you should probably look at your fit on the bike.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

*Bag Balm is petroleum based*



capt pearl said:


> is bag balm similar?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> -capt p


I don't care for it much, harder to wash out and messier. Chamois Butt'r will moisturize much better and is easy to wash out of clothes (feels like lotion). You can use it to prevent chafing as well as treat minor chafing with it. Great stuff. About 12 bucks at most LBSs for 8 oz.

-R


----------



## capt pearl (Aug 15, 2003)

*how about FRONT of legs?*



terrors said:


> i teach some spin classes and the most important thing i find to prevent a sore butt is proper form. make sure yur instructor sets you up properly on the bike. when you are seated keep well back on the saddle. also if you find yourself bouncing in the saddle when you are using a fast cadence add some tension gradually until you stop. keep working on your form and work at not rocking in the saddle. usually it takes 3-4 weeks before your butt gets hardened up.


Thanks for the spin suggestion. I'm really working on spinning the whole of the stroke. Unfortunately, my 1-3x spin classes make up about 90% of my riding, so I find myself trying not to slack and often trying to make the workout as hard as possible.

As for the saddle sores - sounds like some chamos butt'r or bag balm or has anyone heard of using face cream or am I mis-remembering that one. Fortunately, its not one super pursistant sore so much as I keep getting them. And as I'm mostly a hardtail (no rear suspension) mountain biker, it's possibly more related to getting my arse bounce around than too high a saddle.

Any suggestions for infected follicles on the front of the leg, but still under my shorts?

Gratzi,

-capt p


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Heat and Moisture related.*

Bumps are heat and moisture related. Shower and dry immediately after your ride. Change into dry cool cotton shorts. If problem persists then try hydrogen peroxide gel after the shower or I bet the diaper rash ointment will work.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Bag Balm*



Anti-gravity said:


> I don't care for it much, harder to wash out and messier. Chamois Butt'r will moisturize much better and is easy to wash out of clothes (feels like lotion). You can use it to prevent chafing as well as treat minor chafing with it. Great stuff. About 12 bucks at most LBSs for 8 oz.
> 
> -R


Also contains a sulphur component that will help for use after you shower. Some people have used it as a replacement to creams because it will prevent bacteria growth BUT don't ruin your chamois with this stuff. Use chamois creams.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*wrong*



Mapei Roida said:


> Softer saddle. Shorts with more generous padding.


Thicker padding only makes the moisture and heat problem worse. These bumps he refers to is same as diaper rash. By trapping more heat and moisture will make his condition worse.


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

Wound cleansing....
Having traveled and lived in remote tropical/jungle regions, and surfed over razor sharp coral reefs (that have unimaginable levels of bacteria and infectious agents) I have come up with a system that works quite well. First, clean the area with an anti-bacterial soap. Second swab the area well with Betadine (generic much cheaper), and then apply Neosporin (generic)
If you wash Before cycling AND after, and wound cleanse 3 to 5 times/day, you will have
very fast healing.
Good Luck!


----------



## capt pearl (Aug 15, 2003)

*this for the small bumps too?*



twelvepercent said:


> Wound cleansing....
> Having traveled and lived in remote tropical/jungle regions, and surfed over razor sharp coral reefs (that have unimaginable levels of bacteria and infectious agents) I have come up with a system that works quite well. First, clean the area with an anti-bacterial soap. Second swab the area well with Betadine (generic much cheaper), and then apply Neosporin (generic)
> If you wash Before cycling AND after, and wound cleanse 3 to 5 times/day, you will have
> very fast healing.
> Good Luck!


wow, I'd like to walk a mile or 2 in your shoes (at least for the good parts). 

This for the small bumps or the saddle sore.

-capt p


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, for any type of break in the skin; the above wound cleansing method is magic (esp. for areas that see repeated use and exposure to bacteria) If you have a proper infection (such as staphylococcus) you will need to see a doctor and get antibiotics. Many people develop lower grade staph infections w/o knowing it. IMO oral antibiotics are a last resort and are unhealthy for your system in general; so the idea is to heal wounds quickly in a very clean environment, then your sores will be short lived and you can RIDE!!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*I agree...*



capt pearl said:


> This for the small bumps or the saddle sore.
> 
> -capt p


This is only heat rash.


----------



## Gus69 (Jun 22, 2003)

Just been to the doc. got 10 days on penicillin now, because of this type of problem.
I've been doing almost all the above things. but still i've got a boil.
I was told i was usual for people who trained very much, (700 km/week).
The only positiv thing is , i've been riding for 12 years/ 50000km and it's first time it happens to me.

Gus


----------



## bmateo (Mar 13, 2003)

capt pearl said:


> Any suggestions for infected follicles on the front of the leg, but still under my shorts?
> 
> Gratzi,
> 
> -capt p


If this is really that big of a problem, then shave your legs (and your apparently hairy arse...).

As for Bag Balm, I use it on longer rides. Some people say it is harder to get out becuase it is petroleum based, but if you apply it to your self, not the chamois, then it works better and does not have those issues. Slather some on "down there" and you'll see good results.

Somebody mentioned diaper rash ointment. I tried A+D ointment when I got some real problems from doing an epic ride in 100degree NC heat. It helped a lot. I will carry it with me on epic MTB rides, but I use Bag Balm proactively on the road bike, and I don't have problems.

Hope this helps. I see you've posted this on many forums. I wonder if you get a consistant answer?


----------

